# will the King catch a Cat this year



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets vote on this


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Now, I KNOW we are talking about the CatKing here. And my vote stands alone!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry King, I did not mean to lump you in that catagory


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

...the king confused me too you mean "Da King" right?
...and if thats th ecase I'll vote *NO* unless Jack takes him because my man now fishes for *Da King* of freshwater fish *Carp







*


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

pound for pound  DA GREATEST ALL AROUND FISHBUSTER IN THIS GALAXY!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I think the last option is out: If Jacks takes you fishing, its a sure bet that you WONT cath anything!

Seriuosly guys, we HAVE to get together a few times this year, sounds like we all had crappy years last year, so if that continues we at least need each other commical support!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i doubt the king will even fish this year, judging by what he did this year.. if i remember correctly, i only see him with his poles maybe once or twice..
his IDEAL fishin days are hard to come by in ohio.. lol..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Wheres da king at???


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

I think "DAKING" is the reason for gobal warming, all that hot air and all. A legend in his own mind.  I don't think he even owns a rod and reel!

Sliprig


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Rhonda says Daking is probably to blame for the tsunami that hit asia!


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

DA KING will definitely catch plenty of fish this year! (Just look at all the lakes and rivers he lives within 10 minutes of ....   )

We don't call him DA KING for nothing people!!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Miss a day you miss alot  Alot of freakin catters that use DA KING !!! as an excuse for their short comings as far as catchin fish  Might as well add gmrkatman to your buddy list  We will see !!! Hey, we all need to get out to the bank this year and see whos got it and who doesn't


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Da King is da king. His vast knowledge doesn't come from sitting on the puter. I am sure way before the I-Net that the king was pounding the banks of rivers, lakes and ponds and doing better than we could dream about. I have faith that Da King will surprise us this year! 


GO DA KING!

bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott, I dont quite know what you are saying buddy?..Send me a PM


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

One cast too.........


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

I voted for the first option. But, thats looks like a Bud lite in one hand and ONE HECK OF A BIG BAG O' POPCORN in the other. LOL Raider


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I look for the 'catking' to have a banner year, and catch multiple sets of large twin shovelheads this year!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

comes to think of it.. i hope the king can show us his catfishing skills at our Carp fish ins.. i'll even help him net..


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

For Catking to actually catch a fish this year would mean he would actually have to break out his gear and actually do some fishing. And that is something I've actually only seen once or twice in the years I've known him.


----------

